# DIRECTV on Demand - DBSTalk's First Look



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... it has been talked about for a long time... but it is talk no more.
Introducting DIRECTV's DIRECTV on Demand:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DIRECTV on Demand will be available for Internet connected HR20's that are running on a compatible version of software.

_Please Note:_
DIRECTV on Demand is currently in field trials, the descriptions and images in this thread may change before being released to the general consumer.

---------------

DIRECTV on Demand works on a request/push model. The user requests a program (either via the HR20 or DIRECTV.com), then the HR20 downloads that content via the Internet, and stores the downloaded content just like any other recorded program.

Some key notes about DOD:

Content can be watched and trickplayed while downloading. But just like a live recording, you can't exceed the end of "recorded/downloaded" content
Content that "costs" will be denoted with a $. These are PPV's and follow the same rules as broadcast PPVs. You will only be charged when you VIEW the conent, not when you download it.
Some content is only available if you subscribe to the corresponding normal channel (such as Starz)
Download speeds are dependent on your ISP, home network, router, etc.
Some content has expiration dates
Some content will be PUSHED via SAT to the systems. This content will be stored in the reserved area of the drive, and will not use your normal recording space.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DIRECTV on Demand is accessed via the HR20 through the standard GUI interface. (Content can also be scheduled remotely, see the _DIRECTV Remote Booking - DBSTalk First Look_ for more detail).

After DOD is activated you will have access to the content listings. The "base" channel for DOD is channel 1000. You can access it via the guide or by directly changing to channel 1000.

You will be presented with the main DOD screen: Channel 1000

The GUI interface for DOD is modeled after the layout and structure we have seen already in the Media Player functions so navigation is just as simple, just as easy

You can select on ALL or any of the other main categories: All List.

This will present you with the available programs that match the option you selected.

You can use the BACK button, LEFT Arrow, or PREV button to return to the previous screen. Navigate the list up and down to find a program you want to record.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Once you find a program you have two ways to add the item to the download QUEUE: R button or via menu.

Highlight a program and hit R on your remote. This will add the program to your download queue: After R is pressed

Or you can SELECT the program and see a description from this screen you can also select to download the program: Selected from List.

When you select a program to download it is added to your download QUEUE and downloaded in turn: Download QUEUE The first item in the QUEUE will start downloading immediately.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You have some options in the QUEUE: pause, change the order, or remove/stop.

To Pause All Downloads, when reviewing the QUEUE, press the GREEN button: Downloads Paused

You can change the order that they will download (but you can't alter the priority of the currently downloading program).

You can also remove/stop a program from downloading: highlight the program in the queue, hit the RED button: Remove from QUEUE

You can access the QUEUE from the same screens as ToDo and Scheduler

When you are going through the listings you will see a green checkmark to let you know you have already downloaded this and it is available in your MyPlaylist: Already Downloaded


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Your are not limited to JUST channel 1000, master listing of content. Some channels will have dedicated listings for their content. You can access those via the GUIDE or direct entry of the channel numbers: Guide List

Tip: the DOD channel for any normal channel is the channel number plus 1000. TBS, channel 247, has DOD listings on 1247.

Tip #2: the DOD channels also can be accessed via Channel Up/Down. So if you are on channel 1000 hit Channel Up to access the next DOD specific channel.

When you select a channel specific listing DIRECTV can customize the colors, layouts and offer a different "feel" to the specific channel.

In some cases, they can even highlight a program or a subsection in the right portion of the screen.

National Geographic Main Page
NGC Listing of programs
Concert channel (note the custom links on the right side)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

When going through the listings, you will see some programs with a "clacker" icon: Trailer Available Icon

When you select that program you will have an option to watch the trailer: Watch Trailer

After selecting to watch the trailer, the system will download the trailer and display it a few moments: Trailer Playing
_Note: _Trailers may also be pre-stored on your system, in the reserved area of the drive


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So... now that you have setup some downloads.... How do you play them?
Well... where else... MyPlaylist.

Updated Playlist

You will see the programs listed along with your other programs. They will have a VOD icon and have channel numbers in the 1000's. But other then that, you play them in the exact same manner as you would any other program: Program Selected

And the program starts: Playing


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

With all that... You can now "record" three things at once.
Two on live feeds (SAT or OTA) and download a program at the same time:

Three recordings at once
A few momements later, download continues and the programs continue to record

------------

As noted earlier, you can start to play a recording that hasn't completed downloading yet with the same trickplay limitations as any other in-progress recording.

Select to play
Playback while still downloading (note progress bar)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So that's it... your first look at DIRECTV's DIRECTV on Demand.

Over the coming weeks the look and feel may change a bit. And details about costs and other features are not available at this time.

---------------------
Discuss the First Look and DIRECTV on Demand: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96055


----------

